# Ensemble des réels sous Latex



## franckdia (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour.
Je souhaite utliser dans un document le symbole de l'ensemble des réels à l'aide de la commande \mathbb{R}. Malhereusement j'obtiens tjs le message d'érreur suivant lors de la compilation:
! Undefined control sequence.
l.35 ... une application $X :\ \rightarrow \mathbb {R}$
Pour rédiger le code Latex j'utilise Texshop.


----------



## cux221 (5 Mai 2003)

tu as mis en début de ton fichier \usepackage{mathbb}?


----------



## nicolas51 (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr /> * tu as mis en début de ton fichier \usepackage{mathbb}?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sous Tetex, je mets 
\usepackage{amsmath}

et ensuite j'utilise \mathbb{R}


----------



## nicolas51 (5 Mai 2003)

On peut aussi utiliser les macros suivantes (dans l'entête ou dans un fichier à part)
\def\rz{\ifmmode{I\hskip -3pt R}
        \else{\hbox{$I\hskip -3pt R$}} \fi}

\def\nz{\ifmmode{I\hskip -3pt N}
        \else{\hbox{$I\hskip -3pt N$}} \fi}

\def\kz{\ifmmode{I\hskip -3pt K}
        \else{\hbox{$I\hskip -3pt K$}} \fi}

\def\nz{\ifmmode{I\hskip -3pt N}
        \else{\hbox{$I\hskip -3pt N$}} \fi}

\def\mz{\ifmmode{I\hskip -3pt M}
        \else{\hbox{$I\hskip -3pt M$}} \fi}

\def\fz{\ifmmode{I\hskip -3pt F}
        \else{\hbox{$I\hskip -3pt F$}} \fi}

\def\az{\ifmmode{[\hskip -1.5pt [}
		\else{\hbox{$[\hskip -1.5pt [$}}\fi}

\def\bz{\ifmmode{]\hskip -1.5pt ]}
		\else{\hbox{$]\hskip -1.5pt ]$}}\fi}

\def\zz{\ifmmode{Z\hskip -4.8pt Z}
        \else{\hbox{$Z\hskip -4.8pt Z$}} \fi}

\def\cz{\ifmmode{C\hskip -4.8pt \vrule height 5.8pt \hskip 6.3pt}
        \else{\hbox{$C\hskip -4.8pt \vrule height 5.8pt \hskip 6.3pt$}} \fi}

\def\uz{\ifmmode{U\hskip -5.8pt \vrule height 5.8pt \hskip 6.3pt}
        \else{\hbox{$U\hskip -5.8pt \vrule height 5.8pt \hskip 6.3pt$}} \fi}

\def\qz{\ifmmode{Q\hskip -5.0pt \vrule height 6.0pt depth 0pt\hskip 6pt}
        \else{\hbox{$Q\hskip -5.0pt \vrule height 6.0pt depth 0pt\hskip 6.3pt$}} \fi}


et utiliser ensuite \rz


----------



## franckdia (5 Mai 2003)

Je viens de trouver la solution en consultant l'aide de TeXShop.
\usepackage{amssymb}

puis \mathbb(R)

Merci tout de même à tous pour vos conseils avisés @+


----------

